# RR: 81. Chopin: Ballades



## Trout

*1.	Zimerman	(1987)










2.	Rubinstein	(1959)










3.	Moravec	(1965)










4.	Perahia	(1994)










5.	Cortot	(1933)










6.	Ashkenazy	(1964)










7.	François	(1954)










8.	Pollini	(1999)










9.	Kissin	(1998)










10.	Richter	(1960)









*

Condensed Listing: 
1.	Zimerman	(1987)
2.	Rubinstein	(1959)
3.	Moravec	(1965)
4.	Perahia	(1994)
5.	Cortot	(1933)
6.	Ashkenazy	(1964)
7.	François	(1954)
8.	Pollini	(1999)
9.	Kissin	(1998)
10.	Richter	(1960)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------



## Chopiniana93

I totallz agree with you concerning the first 2 interpreters. Zimerman is brilliant with Chopin's ballades and Rubinstein too  Personally, I really dislike Cortot and all his interpretations, although he wanted to emulate Chopin's style...
I like Kissin too, but I know only his interpretation of the 2nd Piano Concerto.
Do you know the ballades played by Claudio Arrau?


----------



## antoniolopes

The Pollini is awful, a read-through. I've noticed that even Pollini fans recognize this as an extreme in his usual ice-coldness.


----------



## Trout

Hello Chopiniana,

I'm afraid I'm not familiar with Arrau's performance. I know quite a few have recommended his performance on Philips, so I will give that a try the next time I'm in a Chopin mood. Thanks.


----------

